
Apple iPhone 5S with Flappy Bird Installed Going for $100,000 on eBay - aritraghosh007
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/apple-iphone-5-flappy-bird-installed-going-90000-ebay/
======
lutusp
The title is wrong -- the device is not "going" for $100K, it's being offered
for $100K.

Also, are people really this stupid? The executable for the Android version of
Flappy Bird is being offered for download for free -- all people have to do is
get over their infatuation with Apple.

